# I just love bicolors



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

I haven't posted here for a while...I put everything to Picasa Web Albums now and don't think I can use Picasa here? Only photo bucket? 

anyway I have a couple photos of some Bicolor puppies out of Xena and Blackjack that I think are just stunning! Hope you agree....




















:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Cute puppies!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I also love Bi-Colors!!!

I would love to have a pack of 4 GSD's. My solid black male, a black sable male, a red sable female and a bi-color female. 

That would be a dream come true!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Stunning!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

everytime I see your pics, I feel tortured),,they are the cutest bi colors I have seen in awhile...I miss my bi boy, and one day will have another, something about those faces)


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Love her!! How about a link to your Picasa account so we can look anytime!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Crookedcreekranch said:


> and don't think I can use Picasa here? Only photo bucket?


You can use Picasa here. Works just the same as photobucket. 

BTW: Very nice looking puppies.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow they are stunning!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

they are adorable! love the bi colors too!


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

:doggieplayball:Xena puppies turned 8 weeks today and yes they are fetch crazies just like Blackjack and Xena.

:shocked::shocked::fingerscrossed::shocked::shocked: Fingers crossed I get great homes for the two remaining BICOLOR puppies. All other puppies are in their new homes now.

I am just FLOORED:wild:and puzzled that they have not sold. I think they are AMAZING looking:help: Plus super personalities...one is a sweetheart:wub::wub: and one is very drivey ...would make a great sport dog....she's fun:happyboogie:and she's got spunkoh and did I mention sharp teeth:help:boots required

Oh well the longer they stay the more I get to see their gorgeous stripey toes and black faces:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

OH, I :wub: those very black bi-colors!!! Boy they are nice!!!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE Bi-colors. They are my second favorite color (used to be my first). The Black Sables are currently my favorite. But after looking at those bi-colored puppies, I want one.:wub:


----------



## DUL958 (Mar 10, 2010)

Too precious!! I just went to your website to look at the pups. I sent a link to a co-worker that has a GSD (10 years old), but is thinking about getting a puppy. I hope that she does so that *I can play with it!!!!!! *


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

So cute. I love bi-colors as well.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Absolutely goregeous!!!!! I love bi-colors, those and the solid blacks!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

So cute! *LAAALAAALAAA* they're sold now right *lalalalala" I can't have another puppy no matter how cute and bicolored she is!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

If i didn't have my hands full right now, i would jump on the drivey female........i also LOVE those Bi-Colored beauties.............


----------



## Lexi (May 12, 2010)

Okay, seriously butting in here on a kinda old thread, but I got one of Xena's pups (even though technically, she's a black and tan, not a bi-color...feel dumb for not knowing all the GSD "lingo"). And she IS gorgeous! Love her more every day. It was my lucky day that there were those few pups left. (Also, I'm pleased to see I found you on here Crookedcreekranch! Lexi loves to play fetch just like her mom and dad and I am gonna keep you posted on pics as she grows! Once I figure out how to put pics on here, that is.)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hi Cheryl!

Welcome to the site!

I would LOVE to see your girl Lexi!!!

Pictures???


----------



## Lexi (May 12, 2010)

Always happy to share pics! Here's a few...maybe I should start my own thread to introduce her to everyone.

Early dayz...aren't I pretty?









Baby girl getting used to cuddles 









Holy giant ears, Batman!


















Doing my best Yoda impression...









First day Lexi's ears both stood up; taken last week.









I can wink ('cause I'm cool like that).


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Very cute! And I think Lexi is a bi-color...she has the toe penciling and tar heels...her markings look a lot like Anna's when she was a pupper.


----------



## Lexi (May 12, 2010)

Ok, cool! I feel kind of dumb that I don't know the difference about these things yet. I will get the GSD markings/lingo down one of these days. I think GSDs are my new obsession! Pretty evident since I was thinking of trying for a third kid, but I decided to get her instead!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Such pretty babies... I love their eyes :wub:
Can someone explain the difference between black & tan and bi-colors?
It's driving me nuts... Jax is registered as black & tan but when I look up both colors he resembles both examples...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This thread may be helpful:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/139533-bicolor-black-tan.html


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I know this thread is old.. but they are absolutely gorgeous.. Would love to see recent pics of them..

One day I want a true dark bi-color..


----------



## Navah (Aug 10, 2010)

LOVE bi-colors! My girl is a bi-color and i just cant get over her ink smudged toes. I think i have 100 pics of just her toes LOL.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I love her! She is gorgeous.


----------



## Dillinger (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks like you sewed those little tan paws on


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Bi-colors used to be my favorite until I discovered black sables...LOL. But I would take a bi-color in a heartbeat. They are stunning!:wub:

I'm a firm believer in "the darker the better."


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

"I just love bicolors"

:rofl: you know CC, this may be why a certain pup gave herself "highlights"


----------



## Lexi (May 12, 2010)

G-burg said:


> I know this thread is old.. but they are absolutely gorgeous.. Would love to see recent pics of them..
> 
> One day I want a true dark bi-color..


Lexi is not a really dark bi-color like the puppies at the beginning of the OP, but here are some recent pics of her. I would also love to see some updated photos of the pups at the beginning of the thread. 

It's funny that this thread got brought back up again, because I was JUST today asking if Lexi was black/tan or bicolor on another forum.

My black boy is also a Crooked Creek dog. Lexi is seven months old and Kato is eleven months old. 











Kissy-kissy


----------

